# Jasmine EO?



## gsc (Mar 17, 2016)

I found a company that is selling a product claiming it is Jasmine EO.  The company claims the oil is made from Jasminum Gradiflora by means of steam distillation.

To my knowledge it is not possible to make Jasmine EO, but what they are selling is probably FO.  Right?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 17, 2016)

There is such a thing as jasmine absolute (made by solvent extraction), but you are right -- there is no jasmine EO (made by steam distillation). 

"...There truly is no jasmine essential oil. By definition, an essential oil is produced by distillation. The fragile jasmine blossoms do not yield their aromatic treasures by the process of steam distillation, but only by solvent extraction. For more information about the various ways essential oils and absolutes are produced, please see our page about how essential oils are made. Personally I would be very suspicious of any vendor claiming to offer jasmine essential oil. There is no such thing...." --Marge Clark

More: http://www.naturesgift.com/aromathe...-oils/notable-essential-oil-families/#jasmine


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 17, 2016)

If memory serves me right, lol, which often is not the case, Jasmine is solvent extracted as an absolute and is availabel in the vicinity of $3000.00 per lb, also available as a 3% dilution in jojoba. Check out NDA they carry absolutes. I would guess what you are looking at is fo especially if it is in-expensive

DeeAnna beat me!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 17, 2016)

What I have found info wise is that it is extracted with solvent.

I've found these via google searching.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B017AQO1OC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/jasmine-essential-oil-dilutions/


I've not used it though.


----------



## Spice (Mar 25, 2016)

cmzaha said:


> If memory serves me right, lol, which often is not the case, Jasmine is solvent extracted as an absolute and is availabel in the vicinity of $3000.00 per lb, also available as a 3% dilution in jojoba. Check out NDA they carry absolutes. I would guess what you are looking at is fo especially if it is in-expensive
> 
> DeeAnna beat me!!


Would you consider an absolute a hydrosol?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 25, 2016)

Spice -- Absolutes (and essential oils) are not hydrosols. 

Absolutes are created by soaking plant material in solvents such as hexane and alcohol. The solvents dissolve some of the fragrant waxes and oils in the plant material. When the solvents are evaporated, the "absolute" is what is left behind. (There's more to the process, but this gives you the general idea).

When essential oils are made by steam distillation, water is boiled, making steam. This hot steam is made to flow through the plant material. This steam strips (removes) some of the fragrance chemicals from the plant material. When the steam is cooled, it turns back into liquid water and this condensed steam is carefully collected. There will be some oil that floats on top of this condensed steam. This oil is removed and bottled separately -- that is your essential oil. The scented water that is left behind after the EO is removed is the hydrosol.

Absolutes and EOs are the fragrant oils from plants. Hydrosols contain the watery fragrances from plants.


----------



## Spice (Mar 29, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Spice -- Absolutes (and essential oils) are not hydrosols.
> 
> Absolutes are created by soaking plant material in solvents such as hexane and alcohol. The solvents dissolve some of the fragrant waxes and oils in the plant material. When the solvents are evaporated, the "absolute" is what is left behind. (There's more to the process, but this gives you the general idea).
> 
> ...


Thank you, your the best.


----------

